# Monrovia Summer Nights Ride July 18



## rustjunkie (Jun 29, 2015)

Pump up those tires and replace that worn out cog and chain for the next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride.


Saturday July 18th. 
Come out for a leisurely ride at the foot of the San Gabriel mountains, through beautiful Monrovia, east along on a tree lined bike path, then head back west and stop for dinner if you'd like. 
Family friendly, all types of bicycles are welcome, bikes to lend. 
Bring a headlight in case we're out after sunset. 
Meet ~5pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle, Monrovia, CA 
Pushing pedals at 6pm
If you'd like to ride but can't make it until after 6, text or call me and we'll meet up along the way. 

? PM/call/text
Scott sixonenine-3four7-1159


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm there! Last ride was a blast! Cool fresh summer air feels great while the sun sets & shadows grow long....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2015)

Will the 'lil guy be joining us again?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Will the 'lil guy be joining us again?




Chili sez: maybe...if he can drive this time


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 1, 2015)

Scott! Thank you for your golden advice and expertise. I had to cut off the cog and install a new one like you said and the bike rides amazing!! No noise smooth and strong. Now I just need you to relace my wheels. Thank you again!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Scott! Thank you for your golden advice and expertise. I had to cut off the cog and install a new one like you said and the bike rides amazing!! No noise smooth and strong. Now I just need you to relace my wheels. Thank you again!




Nice!! You're good to go on the wheel redo, no need for me to do it: they looked good as they were and you did a nice job. Just that one minor correction and they'll be spot on. Great opportunity to practice wheel-building


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Trying to get a bike done but it's looking doubtful...might have to ride an old standby.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2015)

Me too...probably ride one of my Ol' Faithfuls


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2015)

raining pretty nicely here. Will post an update ~4pm


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 18, 2015)

I just want to know to know do we ride in the rain or not. That way  my wife and I can make alternate plan's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2015)

Edit: Scott says it's pouring in Monrovia right now, so ride is canceled. If we don't schedule a make-up ride, we'll see you next month....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like we're callin' it.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 18, 2015)

hey Scott,save your energy and come up to San Francisco next week.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 18, 2015)

Why don't we do a ride Sunday morning ?  8 AM  ??  Meet at the same place?  Scott ? Mike?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2015)

Would, but am busy tomorrow AM. Could do it in the evening.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2015)

I can do a morning ride. Maybe evening too, but gotta go to work for a bit, take my girls son to the movies and supposed to have a drink with a friend for her Bday. I'm sure I can squeeze in some ride time.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I can do a morning ride. Maybe evening too, but gotta go to work for a bit, take my girls son to the movies and supposed to have a drink with a friend for her Bday. I'm sure I can squeeze in some ride time.




Lets try a Sunday sunset ride ......  that actually works better for me


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 18, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Would, but am busy tomorrow AM. Could do it in the evening.




let's try an evening sunset ride.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 19, 2015)

Do we have a green light for this evenings ride? How many are in? Just want to know in case I have to execute "PlanB".


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice patch!


----------

